# Centurion Sport DLX?



## gotj (May 29, 2002)

I picked up a 1984(?) Centurion Sport DLX bike for a foul-weather commuter tonight. The frame is in great shape, though the cables are shot and the components and most other unpainted items are a bit rusty. But the price was right.

Does anyone know anything about this bike? It's lugged steel, a nice metallic blue.

Also, other than cleaning and tigtening things up, and replacing the bar tape and cables, is there anything in particular I should do or look for? I'm a novice with the wrench, but I'd like to use this bike to practice on. I've got Zinn's book.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

I used to have an Accordo, and have seen many Lemans of various types but the Sport am unfamiliar with. Are the dropouts stamped or forged?


----------



## gotj (May 29, 2002)

*dropouts?*

thanks, rw. how can I tell if the dropouts are forged or stamped?


----------



## gotj (May 29, 2002)

*here are a couple of pics*

sorry for the glare on the first one. I'm not a photoshop person ;-)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Entry level bike*

The stem shifters and the suicide brake levers tell the story. This is a straight gauge tubing, entry level bike. Stamped dropouts, etc. That said, there's nothing wrong with the bike for commuting. I would take off the suicide levers as they hurt your braking power, and certainly replace the cables. Probably could use new tires and tubes as well.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't spend too much on it. Even if you put $200 into it, you still have a $25 bike here.


----------

